# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Help with Road Tiles

## BeZurKur

So I've been playing some old school Car Wars and been making 6" tiles to use in the game.  Attached are two tracks I made with only straight and 90 degree bend tiles.  The large dotted grid represent the tiles.  However, I'm looking to switch it up a bit with more tiles.  I know there are cross tiles and T-intersections.  What other tiles can you think of that would fit with what I have?  I wouldn't object to having a particular shape extend over several tiles as long as the completed piece still fits with the others.  My problem is designing shapes that are compatible.

----------


## Ascension

I'm thinking go full-on Speed Racer - tunnel, bridge, loop-de-loop, jump ramps, banked curves, rumble strips, oil-slide pit, spikes, orange cones, flags, maybe some pedestrians to run over...stuff like that.

----------


## BeZurKur

Oh, I agree!   :Smile:  Right now, though, I'm thinking of road shapes.  For example, how could one go about a bend that's less than 90 degrees and still have it work with the 6" tiles.  Something like this... or does the 6" tile limitation make it impossible?

----------


## NeonKnight

Well, you could try making first 6x6 tiles for roads that looks similar to the 90 turn, but is straight instead (to give an angle), and make the occalsional 12 x 12 or 6 x 12 tile for other shapes (chicanes) or narrowings/bridges, water fords etc.

----------


## BeZurKur

You know, I'm sure this sounds silly, but I was so fixated on 6" tiles, I didn't think of just blowing up the size and working within that.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Thanks NeanKnight!  :Smile:

----------


## NeonKnight

No PRoblem!

----------

